# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ռամիլ Սաֆարովը կախվել է

## Alphaone

Քիչ առաջ նկատեցի հոդվածը, ինչքանո՞վ է հավաստի, ո՞վ ինչ գիտի սրա մասին: Կախվե՞լ է, թե կախե՞լ են...

http://blog.mediamall.am/?type=society&id=6495

----------

Վոլտերա (23.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Դեռ նյութը չտեղարդած՝ հայտնվեց հերքումը  :LOL:  Սենսացիա են ՙթխում՚  :LOL: 
http://blog.mediamall.am/?type=society&id=6496

----------


## Վահե-91

դու էլ ես հետաքիր մարդ  :Huh:  ֆեյսբուկյան գրառմանն ես հա՞վատացել  :Angry2:

----------

Varzor (27.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> դու էլ ես հետաքիր մարդ  ֆեյսբուկյան գրառմանն ես հա՞վատացել





> Քիչ առաջ նկատեցի հոդվածը, ինչքանո՞վ է հավաստի
> http://blog.mediamall.am/?type=society&id=6495


Հենց դրա համար էլ հարցնում էի՝ վավերագրական ֆիլմ է, թե սցենարիստի երևակայության արդյունքը...

----------


## Ձայնալար

ԳոՌիկ ԳուՌգենիչի՞ց ինչ կա, բա զադանի էր ստացել, չի կարո՞ւմ իսպալնյատ անի:

*Մոդերատորական. թեման փակվում է:*

----------

